# Advertising question



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*:waving: This is my first year pushing and have 5 commercial and 10 residentail accounts, which I'm sure doesn't seem like much for some of you big dawgs  
I'm looking for affordable advertising advise to help me on the commercial side. Most of the accounts I pick up are word of mouth.

Any words of wisdom??? payup *


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Killer;364410 said:


> *:waving: This is my first year pushing and have 5 commercial and 10 residentail accounts, which I'm sure doesn't seem like much for some of you big dawgs
> I'm looking for affordable advertising advise to help me on the commercial side. Most of the accounts I pick up are word of mouth.
> Any words of wisdom??? payup *


Thats how we have gotten alot of ours. Do some checking find out who to contact and if they are willing to take bids for service.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

i get a lot of referals and work from SIMA, go to www.sima.org. other way is setting up appoinments with property manager.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

NorthernSvc's;364476 said:


> i get a lot of referals and work from SIMA, go to www.sima.org. other way is setting up appoinments with property manager.


How does that work I saw them at the Louiville expo did not get a chanc e for a sit in thou.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Put signs on your truck and also use some real estate yard signs (put your snow removal ad over them). Put up flyers around town. Next year start advertising in mid-summer. payup


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

SIMA is the snow and ice management association, they are largly formed to provide education and insight to those new to the industry and also tose that have been doing this for a while. they publish a bi monthly magazine that isawesome with industry leading research on new techniques you pay a yearly fee for the membership but it has a lot of benefits. they also keep a archive list of all members that PM and owners can search through


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Its gonna be pretty tough to get any commercial accts. now that the season has started. Most of them have the sense to take care of those issues in Fall about the time leaves start falling.
We have gotten most of our commercials thru the lawn maint. end of the contract.
So, I would forget about it this year but, work hard on getting 1 yr. contracts that go hand in hand w/ landscape maint.
Of course if a company doesn't do l. scape (say they're a cement contractor looking for winter work) then I would say just wait till next Fall & start doing cold calls(no pun intended).


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

Look at places where the guy is failing and ask for a shot. you would be surprised how many of them will jump midseason. Have sites he or she can look at. Advertising is generally a waste of money in our business. Phone book is ok however if you wait for the customer to call you will be waiting a long time. 
Sales is all about the numbers the more knocks the more sales. Word of mouth is powerful however do not wait for the call. get the names and make the call IT IS THE ONLY WAY


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I had a ton of luck advertising in our local township paper.Cost me around 18 dollars a week.Worked out well for me.



RCGM
Brad


----------



## mountain_goat (Jan 25, 2007)

Silentroo;368254 said:


> Look at places where the guy is failing and ask for a shot. you would be surprised how many of them will jump midseason. Have sites he or she can look at. Advertising is generally a waste of money in our business. Phone book is ok however if you wait for the customer to call you will be waiting a long time.
> Sales is all about the numbers the more knocks the more sales. Word of mouth is powerful however do not wait for the call. get the names and make the call IT IS THE ONLY WAY


How do you get the names? If you're looking at most retail stores, the people working in the store are not the owners. More likely they are high school kids making min wage.

Dave


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Silentroo;368254 said:


> Look at places where the guy is failing and ask for a shot. you would be surprised how many of them will jump midseason. Have sites he or she can look at. Advertising is generally a waste of money in our business. Phone book is ok however if you wait for the customer to call you will be waiting a long time.
> Sales is all about the numbers the more knocks the more sales. Word of mouth is powerful however do not wait for the call. get the names and make the call IT IS THE ONLY WAY


Well it must be totally different state to state I must say.If you are starting out hold up on the phone book it is GREAT for business it is just expensive.Small ad in newspaper is very profitable and tax deductible.Word of mouth is the best aadvertisement in the business I don't care what anyone says.Knocking on doors BLOWS.Drive around find places you would like to do and call.Hi my name is Joe Snow from Joe Snows Snow Blowers may I speak with a Owner or Manager.Are you excepting bids for the upcoming season?All they can say is no.How do you get the names you ask?You don't need names call and ask for managers.If you go in you will have a better shot than on the phone.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

Put signs on your truck & get a paper add


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Well what I would do is try to drive around and find out who is the property management company fo the buildings you want. Get their contact info and give them a call. You can ask them if they are needing someone to dos now removal and if so submit a proposal in the mail and they will say yes or no to it. Thats how I am trying to do it.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

local news paper is good but also what im doing is finding 100-150 Different Properties to bid get the # and names from for rent/lease signs have have up send them a 4-5 page info book on my comapany give them about a month with it call them and ask if we can bid anything for them. i never herd of anything like this but im just giveing it a try hope it works


----------

